# Sky Blue Wednesday



## 67Ramshorn (May 10, 2017)

Here are some of my Sky Blue Stingrays. Feel free to post your Blue Stingrays.


----------



## Chopper1 (May 10, 2017)

Does this count. ......


----------



## 67Ramshorn (May 10, 2017)

Nice Mini Twinn !!


----------



## 67Ramshorn (May 10, 2017)

1969 Fastback 3 Speed


----------



## 67Ramshorn (May 10, 2017)

1966 Sky Blue Fastback


----------



## 67Ramshorn (May 10, 2017)

1971 Sky Blue Fastback 5 Speed


----------



## rollfaster (May 10, 2017)

Nothing like summer on a sky blue Schwinn. I've had several over the years.


----------



## Darthvader (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Darthvader (May 10, 2017)

67


----------



## GWLW7272 (May 10, 2017)

all beauties Dan - an asset to the hobby sir


----------



## 1966fastbacks (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Jive Turkey (May 10, 2017)




----------



## 1966fastbacks (May 10, 2017)

Darthvader said:


> 67
> 
> View attachment 464427



Sort of wish all the bikes i get looked like that coming out of the box. How many people have seen the fork tips sticking through the bottom of the box.


----------



## Darthvader (May 10, 2017)

You are so right. This was a master pack job. If you insure a bike and it's not packed right it will never be covered.


1966fastbacks said:


> Sort of wish all the bikes i get looked like that coming out of the box. How many people have seen the fork tips sticking through the bottom of the box.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (May 10, 2017)

February 1966 and November 1976


----------



## 1966fastbacks (May 10, 2017)

Found this on the internet long time ago and just thought i would share it.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 10, 2017)

A different horse of the same color..


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Ridge Rider (May 13, 2017)

'66 3 SPEED and a '77 5 SPEED


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 14, 2017)

65 single speed stingray. Out for a ride yesterday


----------

